# Thank You English People...



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

...for Thomas and Friends.

The boy absolutely _loves_ his trains. The best part is whenever he tries to say "Percy"...it comes out "Pussy". It was especially entertaining last night when "Pussy" fell in the bath. The boy lifted him out of the water, held him in the air, and shouted, "wet Pussy...wet Pussy...wet Pussy".

Haven't laughed that hard in ages.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)




----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

At least he's not started calling him "Tommy Tank", as one of our former neighbour's children did, it wasn't unusual to hear shouts of "Want Tommy Tank" from their garden. I'm pretty sure it was the kid, dad was a bit strange though


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Nice


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Can't beat Thomas the Tank Engine







the books by the original books by Rev'd R. W. Awdry are great for bedtime, your boy will enjoy them as well


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

as a bit of a TtTE traditionalist (I remember having the little books as a boy) I must say some of the new "characters" are a bit weak and no one can compare to Ringo's story telling in the original tv series which I loved watching with my son who was about 4 when they first aired.

Henry was always my favorite. I clearly remember crying when reading his crash in "The Flying Kipper"







I think I was 5 at the time.

Don't worry Henry it wasn't your fault, ice and snow caused the accident, we'll send you to Crew, a fine place for sick engines, you'll soon be as good as new!


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

PG









When my boy was little he was also a big TtTE fan ... I will never forget his face when I took him to the North York Moors Railway event they used to (maybe still do) hold at Christmas with TtTE pulling a train load of kids and a Santa

http://nymr.co.uk/

Here's NYMR's "Thomas"










Getting all sentimental


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

still running.....we take our son Taylor every year, although he's gone right of ttte now......


























apologies for the poor photos....


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

They do those over here too. "A Day Out With Thomas" events are held throughout the year...the next one near us is in November. Will be sure to post pics after we go...if you think you can handle it, JoT. 

I do like the Ringo episodes best. I hear Alec Baldwin was recently replaced by Pierce Brosnan...due to his publicized domestic issues, I'm guessing.

Gotta laugh when my 8-year-old sings the theme song...with an English accent. Pretty funny.

Oh, and my wife says all the engines are jealous little bitches.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

See piccie to the left - me, I'm the Fat Controller!


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2007)

EXCELLENT POSTS BOYS


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

I took my godson to it a few years ago at Bo'ness - his face was priceless when he saw Thomas. Also pretty funny seeing all these young kids trying to talk to trains.

Its on next weekend Bo'ness and Kinneil events


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

But, you really cannot consider yourself a decent parent until you get your kid the Thomas Spinning Sprinkler. (we just now came in from playing with it...no lie)


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Yep, I'd say poor old Thomas's clack valve has a major problem there!









I have lost count of the number of Thomas layouts and rolling stock I have built for my kids as they grew up...gradually getting more and more detailed and sophisticated until eventually you could buy everything commercially!









And yes....Ringo was the man!









best regards....toot, toot...David


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

The boy got James and Salty from my sister last night. Never in my life have I seen a happier child...it's all he asked for this year.

"What do you want for Christmas, Cole?"

"James and Salty"

It wasn't easy gettin' him to go to sleep...and Santa hasn't even arrived yet.

Man, to be two again...


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

They have carpets in Florida?


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

I still have my Thomas quilt cover


----------



## Fatbloke (Oct 15, 2007)

I do enjoy a good tommy tank myself. :*****:

Fatbloke jnr prefers fireman sam though


----------

